#ubuntu-news 2009-06-16
<ehazlett> greetings...
<nhandler> Hello ehazlett
<ehazlett> hello
<ehazlett> i am the developer of reconstructor and was just spreading the news of an upcoming release
<nhandler> ehazlett: Do you have a link to a blog post (or something similar) for the release?
<ehazlett> yeah :)
<ehazlett> http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/
<tyche> nhandler: Make sure you put in the link to the demo, too.
<ehazlett> ah yeah sorry -- here's the direct link -- http://aperantis.com/pub/rv3_preview/
<tyche> Yea,ehazlett, I found it in the top of your announcement.  I could have wished for a bit of description of the software, too.  You know, something about what it is and what it does, so we could point back and show people that we're honest journalists.   Hee hee
<ehazlett> hehe
<ehazlett> Here's the gist of it...  Reconstructor is a customization and creation tool for the Ubuntu Linux operating system.
<tyche> Yea, *I* know.  I looked into it about a year ago with the possibility of doing something like that for branding for the AZ team.  It's "Our Readers" that might not know.
<tyche> BTW, I considered it quite a product.  If we'd gotten our act together and come up with the branding we would have used it.
<ehazlett> gotcha
<ehazlett> thanks :D
<tyche> NP
<ehazlett> you should check out the new version -- lot's of improvements -- web-based
<tyche> Instead, all we came up with was a graphic overlay that could be placed on any graphic one wanted to use as a wallpaper.  Examples:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/22090195@N03/2776365679/ and http://www.flickr.com/photos/22090195@N03/3183971968/
<ehazlett> ah, nice
<ehazlett> i like the "complaint department" lol
<tyche> Well, now you've met me.  The sword hangs on the wall over my bed
<tyche> I just tossed it in the UWN.  That's not a guarantee.  johnc4510 may decide to move it or delete it (he's the boss).  But at least it's up for serious consideration.
<tyche> If, between now and Saturday, you were to blog about Reconstructor, what it is and what it does, and talk about the preview (and give us the link) we'd replace the one I put in with that.
<ehazlett> awesome, thanks :)
<ehazlett> i will see if i can come up with something
<ehazlett> thanks a lot
<tyche> Great.  You can catch me here or in -us-az, usually.  I'm retired, so I spend a lot of time in front of my computer.
<ehazlett> awesome !
#ubuntu-news 2009-06-17
<ehazlett> hey tyche
<ehazlett> tyche: hey
<tyche> ehazlett: Morning.  What can I do for you.
<ehazlett> i have an article for you -- (reconstructor)
<ehazlett> http://aperantis.com/news/article/3/
<tyche> OK.
<ehazlett> you can use the text from it if you want
<ehazlett> you don't have to link to the site
<tyche> Oh, we always provide links.
<ehazlett> cool
<ehazlett> thx
<tyche> NP
<ehazlett> i meant if you just want to use the text -- the site is sluggish sometimes -- i'm working on it :)
#ubuntu-news 2009-06-18
<popey> boredandblogging: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1869 needs a time on the meeting thing at the bottom
<popey> how is one supposed to logon to the fridge these days, the drupal logon page seems broken http://fridge.ubuntu.com/?q=user
<popey> no username / password field
<boredandblogging> popey: there should be a login button on the front page
<boredandblogging> bottom of the left sidebar
<popey> ahh
<popey> ta
<boredandblogging> popey: weird, the meeting got added to the fridge calendar
<boredandblogging> its basically a copy of Jono's post
<popey> which didnt have the time in it
<boredandblogging> popey: should be fixed now, thanks
<popey> awesome, thanks
<johnc4510> morning all
 * johnc4510 sorry to be gone so long...appendix surgery right before i was to come home from vacation really set me back. I should be back in full Ubuntu mode by monday.
<popey> ya
<popey> er
<johnc4510> hey popey
<popey> hey!
<johnc4510> how goes it
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> nice to be back
<boredandblogging> anyone else thing the fridge could be used from posting videos?
<boredandblogging> like interviews taken during UDS
<boredandblogging> or HowTo videos on organizing the community and such?
<boredandblogging> i know its not exactly news
<tyche> The idea of the HowTos sounds good
<boredandblogging> not text HowTos, they can go on the wiki
<boredandblogging> but the wiki doesn't allow for embedded things
<tyche> No, I was talking about the videos on the Fridge.  As for interviews from UDS, I think they'd be better as a short article on the contents, and a link to the video.
<johnc4510> hmmm, i don't see anything wrong with videos, but if we can't embed them...??
<johnc4510> we would need an outside hosting site
<tyche> UDS is/was on YouTube
<johnc4510> then we just need to link it
<boredandblogging> nm, lets not worry about it
<nhandler> I personally think linking to the videos is best. I can't say for sure, but I would guess that most people read the Fridge through an RSS client, and most of them will probably not be able to handle the embeded video well
#ubuntu-news 2009-06-20
<hanen> hello nhandler !!
<nhandler> Hello hanen
<hanen> plz i have a question regarding ur email asking for using the new template format
<hanen> concerning teamReports
<nhandler> hanen: Sure thing, what is the question?
<hanen> actually, for our case, our loco team (Ubuntu-tn) wiki pages are majorily referencing the old template with a different naming structure
<hanen> i mean
<hanen> this way https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/TeamReporting
<nhandler> hanen: If that is the case, it shouldn't be too hard to split it up into multiple wiki pages for each month
<hanen> and we need to reupdate everything so that it can reference https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/TeamReports from now on
<hanen> means??
<nhandler> hanen: What you would do is move all of the month reports from TunisianTeam/TeamReporting to their own page that follows the new reporting style. They will then automatically appear on the new TunisianTeam/TeamReports page (if you follow the HowTo)
<hanen> nhandler but thats "hard coded"
<hanen> i mean they're explicitly called in each page
<nhandler> I'm not sure I understand what you are trying to do hanen
<hanen> nhandler neither me :D
<nhandler> hanen: The easiest thing to do would be to simply follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/TeamReporting/HowTo
<hanen> nhandler actually, actually am just starting some new functionalities with our loco team
<nhandler> You can just leave your old team reports alone
<hanen> heard this RachedTN :D
<hanen> yes sure sir nhandler :)
<RachedTN> hmm, I am the ex-cordinator of ubuntu-tn-editoril and hanen is the actual coordinator, in fact : as I can see on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/TeamReporting/HowTo  , about 100 wki pages include links to  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/TeamReporting  so updating links to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/TeamReports  will be very long
<hanen> and thanks for ur time :)
<RachedTN> 's/ubuntu-tn-editoril/ubuntu-tn-editorial team/'
<RachedTN> yeah hanen : i heard that :)
<RachedTN> ok we will live our old team reports alone :'(
<RachedTN> and follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/TeamReporting/HowTo
<RachedTN> thanks  nhandler :)
<nhandler> You are welcome RachedTN
<nhandler> If you need any more help, just ask
<RachedTN> thanks a lot and keep the good works guys :)
<RachedTN> 's/works/work/'
#ubuntu-news 2009-06-21
<myrtlebeachbums> Does anyone have the announcement for the three new members added to the America Regional Membership Board?
<myrtlebeachbums> We need it for UWN if you've got it.
<nhandler> myrtlebeachbums: I just gave it to tyche: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/Americas
<nhandler> Wrong link: http://www.mikesplanet.net/2009/06/expanding-the-ranks/
<myrtlebeachbums> Thanks Nick
<nhandler> ???
<myrtlebeachbums> Uh, Nathan.
<myrtlebeachbums> I *THOUGHT* I had enough coffee today. I guess I was wrong.
<nhandler> :)
<tyche> Too much blood in his coffee-stream
<myrtlebeachbums> Bingo!
<nhandler> As a note about team reports, depending on how things go, I hope to either include them in next week or the following week's UWN
<tyche> nhandler: Well, boredandblogging just got his in.
<nhandler> tyche: For what team?
<tyche> I don't know.  ask in #ununtu-locoteams
<tyche> After all, he doesn't tell me anything.  He just expects me to trust him.  TRUST him????  REALLY???  BTW, thanks for the link.
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-21
<akgraner> New wiki page for Issue 199 has been created :-)  and so the next issue begins - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue199
<holstein> akgraner: im in now
<holstein> seems like you got it published :)
<akgraner> holstein, yep :-)
<akgraner> woo hoo!
<akgraner> thanks for checking back in though
<holstein> we'll get our meeting rescheduled when you feel up to it
<akgraner> I really appreciate it
<akgraner> yep...
<holstein> and i'll try and get on summarizing earlier in the week
<akgraner> me too :-)
<holstein> sundays are usually busy for me anyhow
<holstein> weekends in general really
<akgraner> now that the kids are out of School  - and Pete is home - the weekends are getting busy as well
<Pendulum> akgraner: good, you should take some time off :P
<internalkernel> what's the plan for the 200th issue?
<cjohnston> publish it
<cjohnston> ;-)
<internalkernel> no super party for it... a little something special, like a cherry on top...
 * nigelb waves
<OERIAS> does anyone know if they solved the Ubuntu Intel GPU bug?
<scott_ev> I didn't know there was one.  Well, back at the beginning of 9.04...
<OERIAS> scott_ev, it applies to Intel GMA 945
<akgraner> OERIAS, the folks in ubuntu-devel may know the answer to that....
<OERIAS> Ubuntu testing on PCs are a joke
<OERIAS> how can they release an LTS release if it has serious bugs!
<Pendulum> akgraner: I'd definitely love to find out what you have in your RSS for ITB
<akgraner> Pendulum, I'll send it your way :-)
<akgraner> I want to encourage folks to find links during the week and write summaries early :-)  so whatever I can do to help let me know ...
<zkriesse> akgraner: Sorry but i've not been able to get that page done yet....I had family over the other day whom I'd not seen in months so I had visiting to do and I've been trying to find a job and such
<zkriesse> I'll whip it out today
<akgraner> zkriesse, no worries :-) I know between us all it will get done...
<zkriesse> k
 * zkriesse out
<internalkernel> so.... remember the link in this issue of UWN about Dell's statement that Ubuntu is safer than windows?
<internalkernel> well, they recanted... already : http://www.thevarguy.com/2010/06/17/did-microsoft-pressure-dell-to-change-ubuntu-linux-statement/
<pleia2> I actually like the change, I am not a fan of constant comparisons to Windows
<internalkernel> true true... but it was a bold statement, and I appreciated that... and the response was expected.
<pleia2> yeah
<Pendulum> internalkernel: we actually linked to the recant as well
<internalkernel> did we? I didn't even notice... lol...
<Pendulum> yeah, in with his original when it went up
<Pendulum> it was pretty minor because, tbh, I was doing those summaries and the phrasing in the recant made me uncomfortable
<Pendulum> err.. in the blog about the recant
<Pendulum> sounded too close to conspiracy-theory to me
<akgraner> I don't mind the headlines like that once in a while ..
<akgraner> Anyway - here is the link to the update wiki page on Editing Policies - in an effort to make sure people know what we are doing and how we are doing it - I've made some changes and added some content.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<akgraner> the howto link should be up this week sometime - but at least it's getting more information out there
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-22
<cjohnston> akgraner: Ubuntu Development Weekly Team Report links thats the minutes right?
<akgraner> cjohnston, yes...
<akgraner> I added what should be the links for this week - but won't know til they have their meetings
<cjohnston> you can add me to that one
<akgraner> ok :-)  thanks!
<zkriesse> akgraner: sorry to do this to you but what are the links that have the stuff you need me to transfer again?
<bjf> akgraner, just send email and posted todays kernel team meeting minutes blog (http://voices.canonical.com/kernelteam   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting/2010-06-22)
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-25
<akgraner> nhandler, ping
<akgraner> nhandler, can you take a look at the Fridge and Forums stories  - I went to look for the link for the Interview dpm posted for translations so I could add it to the interview but not seeing it on the Forums Discussion...
<akgraner> unless I am just blind today.. :-/  which is completely possible :-)
<akgraner> I still don't see it.. hmmm
<akgraner> nhandler, ok it showed up :-) that was weird
<pleia2> akgraner: he's on vacation this week
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-26
<nUboon2Age> Did this get notice?  "The Spirit of Ubuntu: http://ubuntulook.com/2010/06/22/the-spirit-of-ubuntu/
<nUboon2Age> How do we go about reporting items?
<nUboon2Age> Did this get notice?  "The Spirit of Ubuntu: http://ubuntulook.com/2010/06/22/the-spirit-of-ubuntu/
<Pendulum> nUboon2Age: that's good enough for letting us know :)
<nUboon2Age> Pendulum: so do we just make a post and y'all go through the log?
<nUboon2Age> Pendulum: ie. no reply from anyone needed?
<nUboon2Age> Pendulum: or should we make sure there's an acknowledgement?
<nUboon2Age> Pendulum: as you just gave?
<Pendulum> tbh, I have no idea
<Pendulum> akgraner: ^^
<nUboon2Age> Pendulum: ok well, ty
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-27
<akgraner> yep got the spirit of ubuntu story - internalkernel added it
<Pendulum> morning
<Pendulum> akgraner: do you have any issues with my adding links to In the News if I think that's where they should be?
<Pendulum> akgraner: I've put (with summaries) everything I've found for ITB in the google doc. I will probably not be around after about 11AM this morning, but if there's stuff people need before then, just poke me
<akgraner> Pendulum, I don't have an issue with people putting things with where they thing they should go - I always go back through and  tweak stuff as needed
<akgraner> cjohnston, ping
<akgraner> s/thing/think
<Pendulum> yeah, I'm adding a link and working on the summary to ITP
<Pendulum> okay, worst summary every, but my brain isn't working today
<Pendulum> i'm switching machines, back in a bit
<akgraner> k no worries
<akgraner> I need to reboot anyway
<akgraner> scott_ev, ping
<akgraner> are you good to do the upcoming meetings and events?
<akgraner> good grief I haven't updated in 10 days and this is taking forever :-)
<nigelb> hello! Evening folks :)
<nigelb> Pendulum: around?
<akgraner> hey nigelb!
<nigelb> akgraner: well, I got screwed :p
<nigelb> I have the link to the google doc but can't copy paste the thing since I'm on putty
<nigelb> can you please please email me the link?
<Pendulum> nigelb: only somewhat as I've been using my computer as a tv for the world cup and my netbook has decided to not boot into a desktop, but keep to the command line
<nigelb> Pendulum: heh, ok
<akgraner> nigelb, can you get to the wiki?
<Pendulum> yeah, not really happy with the netbook atm ;-)
<nigelb> yes I can
<akgraner> I'll just add the links there
<akgraner> :-)
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> Pendulum: you're cheering for germany or england?
<nigelb> ;)
<Pendulum> nigelb: not really cheering for either side, but my mate and I felt like watching
<nigelb> Pendulum: I have some hardcore fans on both sides and my ears are close to being blown away :D
<Pendulum> heh
<nigelb> also, the goal by england which wasn't given was significant
<Pendulum> yeah
<akgraner> nigelb, ok I moved everything that was on the googledoc to the wiki
<Pendulum> hmm... trying to figure out what search will give me answers for what's happening with the netbook :-/
<akgraner> I have some more locoteam links to add
<nigelb> akgraner: ok, poke me when you want me
<nigelb> I should be on for another hour
<akgraner> nigelb, there are some links in the loco section you can go ahead and summarize
<akgraner> :-)
<Pendulum> okay, i'm heading out for a while. will be back post match, I think, but I'm not positive
<akgraner> Pendulum, thank you!
<akgraner> and enjoy the match!
<nigelb> akgraner: I'll writing somethin up now in an etherpad or soemthing, I'll poke you when it needs reviewing :)
<akgraner> do you still have the link for the one for UWN?
<Pendulum> akgraner: np. will just all depend on my frustration levels
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> nigelb, http://ietherpad.com/UWN
<nigelb> ooh!
<nigelb> wait, is it supposed to be empty?
<nigelb> akgraner: oh, only one for loco so far? :)
<akgraner> I have a couple more I'll drop them on the eitherpad for ya
<nigelb> I can use that pad for this right?
<akgraner> of course :-)
<akgraner> that's why I created it ... so we had a place for real time collaboration :-)  should any one want or need it
<nigelb> akgraner: Done.  Can you review when you get time?
<akgraner> sure
<akgraner> nigelb, can you look thought the loco-contacts mailing list and see if there is anything else while I review those
<nigelb> yup, sure
<akgraner> I didn't use Laura's announcement on the mailing list b/c the thread digressed and derailed so I would rather not have people who are new to that list  - let that be their 1st experience
<nigelb> only thread on loco-contacts is about #locoteams
<nigelb> oh, wait
<nigelb> openSuse conference looking for Ubuntu participation - jcastro
<akgraner> nigelb, yeah the hashtag
<akgraner> that paultag blogged about
<nigelb> oh, thats the one that went diverged on the mailing list?
<akgraner> nods
<scott_ev> akgraner: pong
<akgraner> scott_ev, hey - how are ya today?
<akgraner> was getting worried about ya...
 * holstein off today akgraner :)
<holstein> let me know if i can do something
<akgraner> holstein, yep you sure can
<akgraner> take a look at the wiki
<akgraner> let me see
<akgraner> holstein, take a look here - http://ietherpad.com/UWN
<akgraner> and can you summarize those please :-)
<scott_ev> akgraner: sorry, just not feeling well.
<akgraner> oh and I added the howto wiki as well.. so if I get hit by a bus... :-)
<scott_ev> but I'll get my work done
<akgraner> scott_ev, no worries - you can rest we have a bunch of people who can help today
<scott_ev> well, I want to keep my job
<akgraner> scott_ev, it's always here for ya!
<scott_ev> kk
<akgraner> but we are a team so we help each other :-)
<akgraner> you rest and next week - when you feel better just tackle it :-)
<holstein> akgraner: i can do that :)
<holstein> we going for 5 again?
<holstein> whats my deadline?
<scott_ev> akgraner: OK, I'll chill
<akgraner> scott_ev, ok - I need you for the next 200 issues so get well...:-)
<akgraner> holstein, sooner if we can get it done...
<akgraner> but no later than 5 pm
<akgraner> grrr Liferea and google reader aren't talking to each other this morning...
<Pendulum> akgraner: I'm back if needed
<akgraner> holstein, I am going to be adding to links to the etherpad but don't worry about the ones below the ******
<Pendulum> (although am also learning to crochet today so may be slow to respond)
<akgraner> Pen awesome on both accounts - I love to crochet
<akgraner> I am hoping to finish UWN early so I can finish a quilt today
<Pendulum> I'm a failure at knitting so I figured I'd try crochet
<Pendulum> I can't cross stitch anymore because I can't hold the needles and I need some sort of fiber art in my life or I get cranky ;-)
<akgraner> :-)
<Pendulum> I'm also probably going to look into trying to bobbin lace
<akgraner> do you have the bobbins?
<Pendulum> no
<akgraner> ahhh
<akgraner> remind me tomorrow and I'll talk to you more about that
<akgraner> :-)
<internalkernel> akgraner: good morning... yawn... :)
<akgraner> inter
<Pendulum> I'm not quite there to actually learning it yet, but it's on my list to look into :)
<Pendulum> akgraner: I will!
<akgraner> internalkernel, morning
<internalkernel> lol...
<popey> akgraner: we put out an episode of the podcast this week :D
<akgraner> popey, yep got it :-)
<akgraner> I have you all in my RSS feed now :-)
<akgraner> I added some more links to the planet and in other news...
<akgraner> need to step out for a sec but I'll be back and help with some of the these summaries :-)
<akgraner> internalkernel, holstein you guys good to go for a few?
<internalkernel> Im just waiting for the lady to get home, so I can sit in front of the 'puter without neglecting the little one. ;)
<holstein> akgraner: yeah
<holstein> im going to get busy on the ones you gave me now
<holstein> akgraner: internalkernel and I are about through the ones in our Epad
<holstein> if you want to dump some more in there or whatever
<akgraner> ok let me look :-)
<internalkernel> Im finishing up...
<internalkernel> ok... Im good...
<internalkernel> ok for reals... now.
<akgraner> ok I added more links to the etherpad
<akgraner> I need to double check mailing lists and all that good stuff
<zkriesse> hey guys
<akgraner> zkriesse, hey!
<zkriesse> akgraner: sorry i've been away
<akgraner> sorry I didn't get back to you about what pages and links - I just got busy...
<akgraner> zkriesse, no worries life happens :-)
<zkriesse> akgraner: I've been revamping the Wiki Summer of Documentation project and working with the Ubuntu Manual project
<zkriesse> so sorray
<akgraner> that's awesome!
<zkriesse> did you ever see the original lp page for it?
<zkriesse> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-beginners-wiki-sod
<zkriesse> this is what it looks like now
<zkriesse> bug reporting, pdfs that i made, all kinds of stuff
<akgraner> great!...
<akgraner> highvoltage, ping
<highvoltage> hey akgraner
<highvoltage> I guess this is about summaries :)
<akgraner> hehe nope something entirely different
<akgraner> cody-somerville, ping
<akgraner> internalkernel, holstein how are you all doing?
<holstein> akgraner: im plugging away :)
<akgraner> me too
<akgraner> thank you!
<akgraner> brb - gotta take my son to a friends house....
<akgraner> oh that took longer than I thought - got back home and the neighbors horse was in our yard - had to take it home
<zkriesse> hey nUboon2Age
<nUboon2Age> zkriesse: hey!
 * nUboon2Age still working on getting my main Ubuntu machine booting properly. :/
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> nUboon2Age: Hey, do you have an interest in Wiki Work?
<nUboon2Age> zkriesse: yes.  certainly where i've used the wiki and it needs updating. definitely want to continue on that.
<nUboon2Age> zkriesse: i signed up  for the 'contributors' team.
<zkriesse> nUboon2Age: do you plan on joining the Ubuntu Beginners Team?
<nUboon2Age> zkriesse: what started me off was you might remember me talking about how i want to be a developer but i'm a beginner so i started collecting urls and info for a beginning dev web page to supplement what's there already
<zkriesse> ok
<zkriesse> Well if you plan on joining the beginners team and are interested in working with wiki /join #ubuntu-beginners-wiki
<nUboon2Age> zkriesse: okay, that sounds good.  I'm more interested in that part than (at least what i think is) the regular beginners team for now.
<zkriesse> Well part of joining the bt focus groups requires you to be a bt member...you can contribute to the fg's without being a member but to join the launchpad groups and be listed as a fg member you have to join the beginners team
<nUboon2Age> zkriesse: i probably don't really understand what the difference between the different designations is
<akgraner> internalkernel, ping
<akgraner> Pendulum, you still around?
<internalkernel> what's up
<Pendulum> akgraner: about to run to the store, sorry!
<akgraner> no worries just want some one to start proofing :-)
<akgraner> have funn
<akgraner> fun even
<akgraner> all the summaries are in except Jono's QA and Podcast - so if anyone wants to go in and fix all the camelcases and start proofing that would be great - just note in the comments what you did :-)
<akgraner> I gotta go feed me family.. but I'll be back in just a few ... :-)
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-20
<pleia2> anyone else available for summaries?
<pleia2> I think we'll drop Translations Stats (I don't know how they work, what release they are for, the fellow who usually does them didn't and never replied to my email asking about version)
<pleia2> also drop Blogosphere and Other News
<pleia2> so once we have summaries done we should be in good shape for release tomorrow
<pleia2> so, anyone else want to help with summaries? :) https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en&pli=1
<rww> pleia2: I will, once the temperature goes down and I can think straight.
<pleia2> thank you!
<rww> okay yeah, that's not happening. I'll take a look at it tomorrow :|
<pleia2> thanks rww
<NRWlion> hey there
<NRWlion> hoi chris
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha NRWlion
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going?
<NRWlion> workflow isnt stopping ;)
<NRWlion> jobs not in sight
<NRWlion> :(
<pleia2> good morning, team!
<pleia2> we'd like to try to get UWN out the door today, so if people could help finish summaries that'd be great
<nigelb> pleia2: is fridge up for you?
<nigelb> Yesterday I tried writing summaries for stuff on fridge, eventually gave up on those and wrote them for the mailing list posts below
<pleia2> yikes, doesn't look like it
<nigelb> oh! Finally loaded :-)
<pleia2> Error 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): The server closed the connection without sending any data.
<nigelb> okay, better luck for me
 * nigelb quickly writes summaries
 * pleia2 submits a ticket
<pleia2> I forgot to cc: the editor email
<nigelb> pleia2: oh, now its "Error establishing a database connection"
<pleia2> yeah, I added that to the ticket
<pleia2> I'd just skip those summaries for now
<pleia2> no sense spinning our wheels on them when there are a bunch of others that need summaries
<nigelb> sure, moving on
<nigelb> pleia2: I've written and continuing to write a bunch of summaries, could you read through them when you have time? :-)
<pleia2> yay, thanks, looking now :)
<pleia2> anyone know Benoit Caron?
<pleia2> someone gave his and highvoltages names to the forums folks to be added as admins and neither of them wanted it
<pleia2> (I assume akgraner did this?)
<nigelb> Unfamiliar name
<nigelb> pleia2: I think everything but our fridge stuff is done.
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> ugh, stupid wiki!
<pleia2> nigelb: btw it's `` not '' (backticks, not quotes) for escaping camel case
<pleia2> quotes make things italic :)
<pleia2> well, single quotes
<holstein> pleia2: actually, i did one of those
 * holstein looking to correct...
<pleia2> oh, oops :)
<holstein> got it :)
<holstein> i can never remember what to do with Camel``Cases :/
<nigelb> pleia2: arg, sorry!
<pleia2> nigelb: looks like it wasn't you, sorry :)
<pleia2> nigelb: if you have time, can you work on the summaries for the first two "In The Press" articles?
<nigelb> pleia2: yeah, sure
<pleia2> or anyone can, I see holstein editing now :)
<holstein> pleia2: i was just dropping in some `` 's
<pleia2> oh ok
<holstein> i put my name in when im working on a summary... so we dont double the efforts
<pleia2> ah, good idea
<pleia2> the wiki is still being horrible, giving up on copying over these summaries for now
<pleia2> wiki failure may make it so we release late, but at least we can get it to Done
<pleia2> http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/06/16/ubuntu-11-10-development-update/ and http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/06/14/unity-contributor-report-for-14-june/ seem to be loading now, if slowly :)
<pleia2> so if someone wants to do summaries real quick before they go away again
<pleia2> nigelb: care to take a stab at it?
 * nigelb does
<pleia2> and the first two in the press ones still need doing
<nigelb> pleia2: I don't know how to compress unity contributor report
<pleia2> nigelb: you don't need to include names or anything, just a generic "latest news from the unity community about new contributors, old contributors, blah blah and how to get involved"
<nigelb> pleia2: Done
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> ok, let's see how the wiki is doing...
<pleia2> so much for that
<pleia2> wiki is usable for the moment \o/
<MrChrisDruif> No more internal server errors?
<pleia2> for me, at the moment, no
<pleia2> can we get some folks to review: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue221
<pleia2> basic grammar review and make sure all the links work :)
<NRWlion> holland ^^ oh, this was a different stage ;)
<NRWlion> hi every1
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know what NRWlion meant with that holland remark
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; It's starts good with "in this issue" within two lines
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: "In this issue" needs to be completed still, it will be a whole listing of everything in the issue
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, didn't know that...(I've never read it before, shame on me)
<nhandler> pleia2: Sorry for not being around much today. I can still help with publishing it if you need it.
<pleia2> nhandler: no worries, if you could do publishing later today that'd be awesome
<pleia2> we're doing editorial review now and need to add "In this issue"
<nhandler> pleia2: Yeah. Just give me a poke when it is ready. I still need to get a bit more work done today
<pleia2> will do, thanks!
<MrChrisDruif> Brainstorm.ubuntu.com /fail!
<MrChrisDruif> One of this weeks hot ideas: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/28129/
<pleia2> hm?
<pleia2> the link works for me
<pleia2> hrm, how do we decide what's in "In this issue"?
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: were you able to test all the links?
<MrChrisDruif> No yet
<pleia2> ok, let me know when you're done :) or if you're unable to finish
<Cheri703> pleia2: what do you need?
<pleia2> Cheri703: just a read through of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue221 to make sure it looks ok
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; this is off > Lo``Co Team Directory Translation Updates
<pleia2> major grammar problems? anything looking weird?
<MrChrisDruif> Headers don't link, so you don't need to "unlink" it
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: ah, good catch, thanks :)
<pleia2> in "Using visibility for rudimentary Java``Script templating" too
<MrChrisDruif> Same at Launchpad news pleia2
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<pleia2> there, got 'em both :)
<MrChrisDruif> And JavaScript is also autolinked, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaScript doesn't exist
<pleia2> where?
<MrChrisDruif> in the "Using visibility for rudimentary Java``Script templating" section
<pleia2> hm, not seeing it
<pleia2> oh
<pleia2> sorry, gotcha
<pleia2> hi AlanBell!
<Cheri703> pleia2: under the article about the earrings "granted permission from connonical"
<pleia2> AlanBell: needing a read through of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue221 to make sure it looks ok, major grammar problems? anything looking weird?
<pleia2> Cheri703: oh dear! fixing
<Cheri703> :)
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue221#Elizabeth_Krumbach:_Buy_Ubuntu_earrings_and_help_schools_using_Ubuntu.21 connonical?
<MrChrisDruif> Or should I fix all those small things myself?
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: Cheri703 just pointed it out, I fixed it :)
<Cheri703> "ubuntu weekly news is brought to you by "your name here" "and many others" "
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: nah, please mention it here so we don't have conflicts
<pleia2> Cheri703: yeah, we still need to add credits
<MrChrisDruif> Alright...
<Cheri703> looks ok to me, other than those little things
<MrChrisDruif> It's a shame I don't wear earrings anymore
<pleia2> Cheri703: thanks!
<MrChrisDruif> But I wouldn't wear those type of earrings...just those pin things..
<Cheri703> sure
<AlanBell> looks OK as a summary of stuff
<pleia2> thanks AlanBell
<pleia2> ok, working on In This Issue now
<pleia2> and then we should be good to publish \o/
<AlanBell> although I didn't think an interview with me is *that* newsworthy
<AlanBell> I do like the way I forgot my own age, but as it took a while to publish the article it ended up being released on my birthday thereby getting the age right in the end
<pleia2> lol
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; Does this section need a complete link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue221#Updates_and_Security_for_8.04.2C_10.04.2C_10.10_and_11.04
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: nah, they should be ok
<MrChrisDruif> That RSS subscriber link isn't the right one or something, it takes me to http://ubuntu-news.org/ instead of http://feeds.feedburner.com/ubuntu-news
<MrChrisDruif> You already added me to this weeks Credits :P
 * pleia2 frowns at the wiki being slow again
<MrChrisDruif> Who decided that almost the entire page should be italic? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas
<MrChrisDruif> And bold?
<pleia2> looks like someone just missed a close tag
<MrChrisDruif> All links working
<AlanBell> the '''In Progress'' version missing close triple quote
<pleia2> thanks :)
<MrChrisDruif> That's it...
<pleia2> there, fixed up rss feed link
<pleia2> oh, oops, I don't think we have an rss feed anymore
<MrChrisDruif> Well...good point that I brought it up then :)
 * pleia2 drops it for now
<pleia2> ok, I think we're done!
<pleia2> nhandler: we're done! :) release when time allows
<MrChrisDruif> Joyous :)
<nhandler> pleia2: Great. I'll get it out sometime today
<nhandler> Thanks a lot everyone who worked on it
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome nhandler
<NRWlion> hellooo
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha NRWlion, what was that comment about holland about few hours back?
<NRWlion> nothing negative
<MrChrisDruif> I'm not accusing you of being negative....I was just clueless what it was about ^_^
<NRWlion> it was just a try to get some audience
<NRWlion> nothing bi´g
<holstein> W00T! ...another one in the can :)
<NRWlion> ???
<holstein> 16:41 < pleia2> nhandler: we're done! :) release when time allows
<holstein> ^^ :)
<MrChrisDruif> holstein; Late to the parteeh! I've helped checking the links
 * holstein high fives MrChrisDruif 
 * NRWlion is sad not being able to help atm
<holstein> NRWlion: looks like its done
<NRWlion> congratz to the team
 * MrChrisDruif high fives back
<MrChrisDruif> I'm watching some youtube hilarious stuff :P Final normal episode of Plants vs Zombies played by daneboe :P
<NRWlion> and i am watching my way to the pillow now
<NRWlion> cu
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-21
<nhandler> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue221
<nigelb> yay!
<nhandler> :)
<pleia2> nhandler: ^5
 * holstein highfives nhandler & pleia2 :)
<pleia2> woohoo :)
 * pleia2 dinner &
<NRWlion> good morning from germania
 * pleia2 hugs MooDoo 
<MooDoo> hello pleia2 :) hugs
<pleia2> so on a day to day basis, the news theam posts things to ubuntu-news.org as they are announced on mailing lists (releases, other important stuff), or what people drop by here and ask us to cross post news items from their blog (jono will do that from time to time)
<MooDoo> ah
<pleia2> we also keep an eye out for ubuntu related news in the wild and add it to https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en when we find it to prep for the ubuntu weekly newsletter that's put together each weekend
<pleia2> so on weekends we're all in here saying "we need to find more news!" "someone please write summaries!" etc
<pleia2> :)
<MooDoo> seems simple enough :)
<pleia2> yep!
<MrChrisDruif> I must be out in the weekends....never seen frantic looking for summaries :P
<pleia2> yeah, you disconnect when you go away, it's weird ;)
<NRWlion> hi folks
<NRWlion> hey kennymc0
<pleia2> pulled in the blueprint items from our UDS etherpad: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-o-ubuntu-news-team
<pleia2> and I dropped akgraner a PM to see if she's still able to do her blueprint tasks, or if we have to reassign
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; I meant that I thought I've been around in the weekends....but nothing frantic went on :P, only yesterday :P
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: yeah a browse of my logs shows you weren't around for when we were doing a lot of the work over the weekend
 * MrChrisDruif is off, talk to ya later. And last weekend I've been away :P
 * pleia2 is on west coast US time, so tends to work later in the day than others :)
<NRWlion> pleia2: greetings from Europe (utc +2) ;)
<pleia2> happy tuesday NRWlion :)
<NRWlion> sweep the happy ...
<NRWlion> long day and tomorrow will be too
<NRWlion> and on thursday i have to do Emergency Duty :(
 * NRWlion is heading offline for the sportsclub
<NRWlion> cu guys tomorrow at university!
 * NRWlion bounces into the channel and waves!
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-22
<MooDoo> morning all
<NRWlion> good morning from germany
<MooDoo> :)
<NRWlion> hi MooDoo guess i havent seen you yet ;) so "hi, i am the NRWlion from germany" ;)
<MooDoo> NRWlion: hello :) i'm MooDoo from the UK :)  just found out about this channel from pleia2, i was interested to see how UWN works :)
<NRWlion> MooDoo: ;) ok if you have questions just shoot. i am a "newbie" at the team aswell but may be able to answer one or two questions of yours
<MooDoo> thank :)
<MooDoo> thank you
<NRWlion> hi jono
<jono> hey NRWlion
<NRWlion> jono: sorry hadn't in mind to disturb you in your business ;)
<jono> NRWlion, np
<holstein> welcome MooDoo
<MooDoo> holstein: thank you :)
<holstein> its usually pretty quiet here til crunch time (the weekend)
<MooDoo> hehe
<holstein> MooDoo: if you are interested in helping out, writing summaries is an easy way to get envolved
<MooDoo> ok i'll bear that in mind :)  i'm just lurking at the moment, just seeing what happens, but i'm certainly interested :)
<MooDoo> darn that pleia2 for twisting my arm ;)
<holstein> hehe
<NRWlion> hi
<pleia2> if anyone is looking for things to do, if you come across any ubuntu news around the internets you can add it to here: https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<pleia2> we don't have a problem filling up the planet, launchpad or general news, but "in the press" and "in the blogosphere" end up being pretty sparse
<MooDoo> pleia2: so what do blog posts need to contain...ubuntu in general?
<pleia2> MooDoo: yeah, ubuntu-related is our primary criteria
<pleia2> we don't like including things like "$foo is now a PPA!" because PPAs aren't always well-supported, same with hacky how-tos
<MooDoo> http://paulmellors.blogspot.com/2011/06/loco-council-meeting.html
<MooDoo> that's my blog about the loco meet, it's just a summary, but that kind of thing?
<pleia2> but reviews of ubuntu from 3rd party sites, blog posts from non ubuntu-members
<pleia2> yeah, that's great for "in the blogosphere"!
<MooDoo> ok i'll add it...any specific format on the page?
<MooDoo> seems simple enough
<pleia2> the link is plenty, yeah it's pretty simple
<NRWlion> moin moin
<pleia2> nhandler: just a heads up - I'm going to shoot for another UWN this weekend, can you handle releasing on monday again?
<pleia2> I'm hoping you'll start finding release shortcuts (or ways we can cut down the effort) if you do it a few times, the release checklist is kind of insane and I imagine it takes over an hour
<NRWlion> hi pleia2
<pleia2> hi NRWlion
<NRWlion> how is work at UWN going?
<pleia2> good, just got another release out on monday
<NRWlion> read it ;) i am monitoring the events from background
<NRWlion> re
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-23
<nhandler> pleia2: I'm good for Monday, but I'm not going to be available this weekend (college stuff). Really, the longest step in the release process is the fridge post. We add links to all of the "in this issue" bullets. I might try to automate that. But the full release process isn't terrible. Probably a little over an hour to do everything
<pleia2> nhandler: that's fine, I'll cover the weekend and we'll have it ready for you on monday
<pleia2> our summary writers have been awesome (I haven't had to write any!) so we're looking good, and the workload hasn't been overwhelming
<nhandler> pleia2: That is great. And thanks again for all of your help (I know this isn't what you initially signed up for)
<pleia2> I think splitting weekend preparation work from release work helps a lot, by the end of the weekend I'm sick of the tedium
<pleia2> with a strong team of link collectors and summary writers we'll be in a great place for making sure no one gets burned out
<pleia2> btw, I'll be out of town for the 4th of july weekend
<MooDoo> morning
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> ok nevermind, I answered my own question :)
<nigelb> Best kind of question :P
<MooDoo> lol
<NRWlion> hey there
<MrChrisDruif> Who, me?
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<NRWlion> i dont count you as a person :P
<MrChrisDruif> Not? :(
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, "hey there" doesn't include a reference to person
<MooDoo> what a conversation lol
<NRWlion> MooDoo: you should know that MrChrisDruif and I know eachother since the first day of my linux career ;)
<MrChrisDruif> That's true....back in #lubuntu and #lubuntu-offtopic....those were the days O:-)
<MooDoo> i kinda guessed :) banter is always fun
 * MooDoo pokes pleia2 ;)
<NRWlion> pleia2: is at sleep now ;)
<MooDoo> NRWlion: i know, a surprise for when she wakes up :D
<MrChrisDruif> <_<
 * NRWlion is burried with paperwork
<NRWlion> i hate to take extra shifts as medic :(
<MooDoo> :(
<NRWlion> at least i was able to safe a little girl
<MooDoo> awesome :)
<NRWlion> yeah it feels good to know that the trainings were worth it
<dholbach> could it be that ubuntu-news.org is very slow?
<MooDoo> wow yes it is
<NRWlion> pleia2 pls ping me back once your there . thx
<MooDoo> interesting video from canonical - http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5Tk2W7CyYNs
<NRWlion> specially the chinese interview :D
<MooDoo> :)
 * pleia2 waves to MooDoo 
<MooDoo> hay pleia2 :)
<NRWlion> hi every1 in this chan
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-24
<pleia2> nhandler: had to rename the script I worked on on saturday, s/usn/updates :)
<pleia2> the usn script is separate
 * pleia2 will fix that one too the same way after this one is reviewed
<NRWlion> hi every1
<MooDoo> morning
<NRWlion> hey how!
<NRWlion> Moojooo ;)
<MooDoo> hullo :)
<pleia2> it's that time of week again :) summary writers you may begin! https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<pleia2> and we need some more non-planet news for "In The Press" and "In The Blogosphere"
<NRWlion> aloha
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-25
<NRWlion> beautiful rainy saturday to all :D
<pleia2> morning all!
<holstein> pleia2: o/
<pleia2> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en&pli=1
 * holstein visits https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<pleia2> summaries needed :)
<pleia2> yay!
<holstein> :)
 * pleia2 waves
<pleia2> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en is the document we need summaries put in
<pleia2> right now it just has titles and links
<Tubu> hi pleia2, what need to be done? (first time i "see" the news, so not sure I can help in fact but necerknow...)
<pleia2> Tubu: right now we're working on getting summaries written for the articles listed in the link I posted
<pleia2> also looking for more mainstream news about Ubuntu that we can include (non-official news not from ubuntu mailing lists or planet.ubuntu.com)
<Tubu> pleia2: hm, my english is probably too poor to write...but... how long have to be the summaries? ==> any link to previous news (so I can see what is needed as "end product")?
<pleia2> yep! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue221
<pleia2> that's the one from last week :)
<pleia2> don't worry too much about your english, we'll review them before publishing
<Tubu> ok I go check the link...
<Tubu> seems to be more "copy/pasting" the news with some relayouting for the wiki, isn't? I mean no "re-writings"...
<Tubu> oups, no I'm wrong, sorry, there is writings...
<pleia2> yeah, we write the summaries
<Tubu> i try to make one for "Call for Testing Maverick Language Pack Updates"
<pleia2> thanks :)
<Tubu> done (it was a simple one!)... I look for a second one on my level... let me know if 1rst is ok
<pleia2> I made a little edit but otherwise that one was great
<Tubu> ok
<NRWlion> hey there
<Tubu> pleia2: just made "Ubuntu Oneiric Open for Translation"...
<pleia2> Tubu: perfect!
<jyo> pleia2: Yeah, helping my folks install hardwood floors today; I'll try to write some summaries or copyedit later.
<pleia2> jyo: I'm sure there will be more to do later and tomorrow :) thanks!
<NRWlion> pleia2: if you have a min pls pm me
<pleia2> NRWlion: I'm available now
<pleia2> what's up?
<NRWlion> just wanted to ask some questions about the restructure things (still looking for an appropriate desk for me ;) )
<pleia2> NRWlion: did you see my reply to your email the other day?
<NRWlion> so no urgent matter. i know you are in release process
<NRWlion> pleia2: affirmative
<NRWlion> just wanted to ask if there is any organizing stuff to take of your shoulders
<NRWlion> so that you can focus on release
<pleia2> NRWlion: not really, nhandler is handling the actual release stuff on monday, and right now all we're doing is writing summaries and collecting links :)
<pleia2> most of my job this weekend is asking people to help with those things, not much of a burden
<NRWlion> collecting links made me fail last time i tried :(
<pleia2> it's certainly not a simple job
<NRWlion> so if you need me then ping me ... sitting in front of tv
<pleia2> akgraner had a list of news sites she would pull from but hasn't had a chance to pass it on yet
<NRWlion> pleia2: if you want i can give her a message on skype/Facebook
<NRWlion> in case you didnt reach her
<pleia2> I've sent emails and messages, she's going through some medical stuff right now so I don't want to push too hard
<NRWlion> copy that
<Tubu> pleia2: for info: red = what I have done/where I'm busy...  easy to see what is ready for revieuwing...
<NRWlion> reviewing?
<pleia2> Tubu: oh good, thanks
<Tubu> NRWlion: see... it's necessary! :)
 * NRWlion is standing by if needed
<pleia2> ok, heading out for the afternoon, thanks for pitching in everyone
<NRWlion> pleia2: enjoy!
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-26
<pleia2> I'll do the stats, security and updates in the morning tomorrow, then I'll be out for most of the day
<pleia2> holstein has his eye on summaries, but if others could pitch in when they have a chance that'd be great: https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<pleia2> we need some "in the press" articles too
<holstein> pleia2: alright... im in there too
<holstein> im putting my name by the one im working on
<pleia2> ok cool
<pleia2> I'm working on stats and security stuff now
<holstein> im pretty much starting at the bottom and just filling in what needs done
<pleia2> sounds good
<holstein> heres a problem with the ubuntu wikis.. my biggest problem
<holstein> its like information overload
<holstein> im working on a news story for ensemble
<holstein> in the article, it doesnt say what ensemble is, and thats fine, but i get to https://ensemble.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> you get, where the name comes from, you get why is it useful
<holstein> you get how to install it
<holstein> it would be nice if the first entry was 'what is ensemble'
<holstein> anyways, im sure i'll piece it together from the 'why is it useful' section... im jus sayin..
<pleia2> http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2011/06/so-what-is-ensemble-anyway/
<pleia2> and they wonder why they keep having to post thes "what the heck is it anyway" blog posts :)
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> as a person who tries to help keep wiki's straight, i dont have a good answer
<holstein> its challenging
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> ok, stats are done and I moved the bottom 3 sections in the doc into the wiki
<nigelb> are there summaries to be written?
<holstein> nigelb: there are
<holstein> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<holstein> :)
<holstein> im working in 'the planet'
<holstein> i put my name in when im working on one
<holstein> you could start at the top?
<holstein> and i'll work up from the bottom
<nigelb> holstein: I just did loco news
<nigelb> (mostly)
 * holstein high-fives nigelb :)
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> holstein: I don't know how to summarize http://ubuntulococouncil.wordpress.com/2011/06/22/loco-council-meeting-digest/
<nigelb> Just say "The following teams were processed at the last Loco Council meeting and just list them?
<holstein> nigelb: yeah, thats what id do
<nigelb> awesome, that's done
<holstein> === Daniel Holbach: Your chance to get involved! ===
<holstein> ^^ we missed the date on that
<nigelb> yeah, I saw your comment on the doc.
<holstein> pleia2: can i take that out ??
<holstein> i think we should look for a 'how the thing went' post for the future
<nigelb> I'd +1 taking it out
<holstein> BIAB... lunch
<pleia2> oh yeah, pull it out
<NRWlion> howdy every1
<nigelb> holstein: kim0 is zero, not the alphabet. Changed in the summary :)
<nigelb> Took out dholbach's post.
<NRWlion> hi nigelb
<holstein> nigelb: i thought it might be 0
<nigelb> hi NRWlion
<nigelb> holstein: heh, 0 vs O is always confusing
<nigelb> I'm going to do a quick spell check with what we have
<nigelb> and done.
<holstein> yeah, i think we have summaries all around now
<holstein> if we have proof readers or whatever
 * holstein is taking a break...
<pleia2> ok, I'll move them over to the wiki
<pleia2> done
<pleia2> nigelb: I'll be back in 8 hours (at the latest, probably sooner than that)
<pleia2> we don't have anything for "In the press"
<nigelb> cool, that should be about when I wake up.
<pleia2> if someone could go hunt down some articles that'd be nice
<pleia2> otherwise I'll scrounge around later
<pleia2> but yes - we can get editors in now!
<pleia2> editors, go: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue222
 * pleia2 heads out
<NRWlion> pleia2: a quick one: http://lwn.net/Articles/215238/ << could this be sth?
<NRWlion> or the others ?
<holstein> NRWlion: i dont think any of those are current though right?
<holstein> ideally, its something that is released this week
<NRWlion> i know that we are looking for actual things. that was why i was asking!
<NRWlion> simply because i couldnt determine the date etc
<holstein> yeah, those are *old*
<holstein> i found some dates on the comments
<holstein> 2006 old :/
<NRWlion> sorry :(
<holstein> NRWlion: no worries :)
<NRWlion> with my tries to contribute i am only stopping you all from your work
<holstein> nah... go for it, thats how you learn
<holstein> unfortunately, im only turning up pretty harsh news on ubuntu :/
<holstein> pleia2 NRWlion whats the cut off?
<holstein> i found a nice positive one dated for today
<holstein> actually, its about 'ubuntu', not the OS :/
<holstein> pleia2: use it, or scrap it... i think thats a respectable 'in the press' section if you need to use it :)
<NRWlion> enough computing for the day
<NRWlion> need to write a script and a presentation for tomorrow
<NRWlion> cu the next days!
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-18
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: any flavors meetings this week?
<pleia2> me grabs xubuntu one
<Unit193> /
<Unit193> http://thepcspy.com/read/humble-bundle-single-greatest-thing-for-linux/
<pleia2> ?
<Unit193> (Right, words, and had a script error) That's a dead link, at least here.
<pleia2> hm, looks like lubuntu hasn't put meeting notes up
<pleia2> ah, yeah, looks like the site is down
<pleia2> we'll recheck tomorrow, it was fine a few hours ago
<Unit193> pleia2: You see the one I linked to in another channel? Does that count for HIB5 news? :D
<Unit193> (Link is working now, weird)
<JanC> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MShbP3OpASA&feature=youtu.be&hd=1&t=48m9s -- not about Ubuntu, but about linux in general
<JanC> interesting where he says he started linux as a desktop OS, so the fact that the desktop is the only place where it's not really relevant feels a bit like a personal failure to him...  ;)
<JanC> (there is also some swearing at nvidia at some point in that movie, so think about where you view it)
<pleia2> Unit193: I didn't see it, HIB5 news..?
<Unit193> Humble Indi Bundle, and bad joke.
<pleia2> oh :)
<JanC> Linus also has interesting things to say about education, it seems
<JoseeAntonioR> I think we'll have Spanish editions from now on
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue270
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-19
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: for next uds I go to, you need to train me on how to interview
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, you got it - we can work on that now if you want
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-20
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: maybe we can do a hangout to set that up, in a few days (I'm full with school work atm)
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-21
<Unit193> pleia2: 06/17/2012 11:55 PM was the publish date of Burning Circle, there's a question of that in the doc.
<pleia2> thanks
<Unit193> I just pulled it from the RSS feed pub date. :P
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> Not good or morning, but hello. ;)
<silverlion> evening everyone
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-23
<Unit193> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEyNDY not sure that's the type you like, but it does fill in helpful info.
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-24
<pleia2> still need almost all the summaries
<pleia2> http://bit.ly/vDkJyf if you can help :)
<Unit193> You happen to see the link? It had more info than the Canonical blog, but correct as pulled from dev list.
<pleia2> yeah, but we're already including both the official canonical one and the zdnet link about it
<pleia2> (I guess the zdnet one isn't so specific though, more general thoughts)
<pleia2> too much news this week :)
<Unit193> Ah, cool, /me shuts up now.
<pleia2> no, I appreciate it
<pleia2> might still make it in :)
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: have you had a chance to look up flavors meetings? I think I might have to drop it from the newsletter until you have time again because I'm not doing a great job of it and we haven't had volunteers to take care of it :\
<pleia2> also, we did manage to get a bunch of folks writing summaries yesterday :) but there are more out there, at least want to get the Press ones summarized, so if anyone has time: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
 * pleia2 works on stats and things
<pleia2> ok, I wrote the press ones, just gonna bullet-point the rest so we can get this off to editors
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-17
<pleia2> Unit193: check links? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue321
<pleia2> and everyone else, it's ready for editorial review
<pleia2> cleaned up spam comment queue on the fridge (and a few real comments, woo)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: let me know if you need help with that in the future
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: thanks :) I will
<Unit193> Seems good, pleia2.
<Unit193> That is, all the ones that are marked as links.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue321
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-20
<jono> pleia2, are you around?
<pleia2> jono: yep
<jono> pleia2, just writing up a post announcing the donations programme, would you mind fridgeing it in the next 10mins or so?
<pleia2> jono: about to run out to dinner, so "maybe" but I might have to do it upon return
<jono> pleia2, no worries!
<jono> I will leave a pastebin here
<jono> apologies for it being late
<pleia2> looks like it's sleepy-time for most other fridge folks
<jono> yeah
<pleia2> no problem
<jono> thanks!
<pleia2> sure
 * Unit193 isn't a fridge admin. :D
<jono> pleia2, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5782537/
<pleia2> published: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/20/ubuntu-donations-and-community-funding/
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> Hey dholbach
<dholbach> hi smartboyhw
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: hey, sorry for not being around, but I'm in the middle of a trip in Cusco and yesterday I had no wi-fi on machu picchu
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: no need to apologize for being on vacation :) jealous of your machu picchu visit, I will go some day!
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-21
<dholbach> good morning
<beuno> hello hello hello!
<beuno> I'd like to submit a piece of news to the Fridge
<beuno> how is that done nowadays?
<smartboyhw> beuno, wait. What news do you want to submit?
<smartboyhw> beuno, and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Submit :)
<beuno> smartboyhw, we're doing some changes to Single Sign On
<beuno> aha!  a wiki
<beuno> smartboyhw, cool, so I'll add it with the ubuntu user and wave my hands again
 * smartboyhw isn't a fridge editor anyways:P
<beuno> submitted
<beuno> dholbach, ^
<dholbach> beuno, I just checked it and can see it in the queue,but I can't do anything about it
<dholbach> Pendulum, akgraner, pleia2: do you know what can be done about the article beuno submitted?
<dholbach> beuno, "Improving web services for Ubuntu", right?
<beuno> dholbach, yes
<dholbach> so sorry, can't do much about it
 * beuno cries
<pleia2> beuno: editing now
<pleia2> lots of crazy html in this ;)
 * beuno doesn't want to know
<beuno> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> beuno: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/20/ubuntu-donations-and-community-funding/
<pleia2> err
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/21/improving-web-services-for-ubuntu/
<pleia2> stupid caching
<beuno> pleia2, w00t, thank you
<beuno> jono, it is live ^
<beuno> pleia2, could you remove the link from the FAQ?
<beuno> seems it jsut throws you into somewhere random  :)
<beuno> he one under "Why are you changing it to Ubuntu One?"
<beuno> please and thank you, of course
<jono> beuno, awesome
<jono> thanks
<jono> pleia2: Ubuntu Journalist
<jono> lol
<jono> thanks pleia2 for being so responsive :-)
<pleia2> done
 * beuno hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs
 * pleia2 up early for cgit debugging!
<beuno> eeew!
<pleia2> it's really awesome when it works
<pleia2> beuno: if you want to announce this to community-announce@lists.ubuntu.com too I can aprove it
<pleia2> jono: ^^ goes for other news this week too, I forgot
<beuno> pleia2, sure, I'll fire off an email now
<beuno> sent!
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/community-announce/2013-June/000009.html :)
<beuno> woooo!
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-22
<pleia2> issue has been sent off to summary writers, if anyone here wants to help... :) http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-23
<pleia2> there are a few articles that still need summaries if anyone is around :) http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
#ubuntu-news 2014-06-16
<gonyere_> summarries for existing articles done
<jose> thanks, gonyere_! :)
<gonyere_> np :) Sorry I haven't been around the last couple weeks :)
<jose> no worries, we all get busy at some opint
<jose> point*
<pleia2> jose: edited!
 * pleia2 off to conference
<jose> pleia2: thanks! have fun this week!
<jose> Unit193: hey, mind link-checking? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue372
<Unit193> Nothing abnormal.
<jose> thanks!
<jose> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue372
#ubuntu-news 2014-06-17
<pleia2> jose: updated forums, lmk if there's anything else (I think we got you access to everything else...)
<pleia2> jose: also, let me know your forums username and we'll get this bit sorted too
#ubuntu-news 2014-06-20
<pleia2> putting up saucy eol announcement
<jose> pleia2: sorry for not getting to it earlier, completely forgot
<pleia2> jose: no worries, that's why we're a team! :)
<Unit193> Tag team. ;)
#ubuntu-news 2014-06-22
<pleia2> wrote up summaries for loco and cloud, but we need lots more when folks have time :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-06-15
 * pleia2 begins copying things over
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue421
<Unit193> No I have ice cream! :(
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<Unit193> All goot.
<pleia2> thank you :) enjoy the ice cream!
<Unit193> Sherbert, it's good thanks.
<pleia2> yum yum
<pleia2> ok, all sent off to editors
<ahoneybun> pleia2: can you add my blog post on the fridge please :)
<pleia2> ahoneybun: which one?
<ahoneybun> http://usefoss.com/index.php/2015/06/13/self-day-1-ubuntu/
<ahoneybun> :)
<pleia2> ah, we don't really put event summaries like that on fridge, it's more for announcements (upcoming events, etc)
<pleia2> it's on planet.ubuntu.com and is included in UWN that we're releasing tomorrow :)
<ahoneybun> I saw that, thanks for adding it :)
<ahoneybun> idk mhall119 suggested adding it to the fridge
<pleia2> might be better for something like the loco council blog, we've never done event summaries on the fridge before
<ahoneybun> ok thanks anyway
<PaulW2U> So is it bq, Bq or  BQ? Their website says "We are BQ."
<PaulW2U> Not to be confused with UK DIY store B&Q of course :)
<PaulW2U> pleia2: Looks like schlopo's returned. Should the text of the UK podcast summary be changed?
<PaulW2U> For some time I've not quoted the text but not worried about grammar either.
<PaulW2U> schlopo has changed what the podcast crew have written so that it is grammatically correct
<PaulW2U> editorial ruling please :)
<pleia2> PaulW2U: ah, good catch re: BQ, I'm pretty sure it is BQ with the capital letters
<ahoneybun> It is
<pleia2> PaulW2U: with regard to the UK podcast text, I think at some point we dropped putting quotes around it, which would make it clear that it was a quote, if it does need grammar fixing I suppose it doesn't hurt to fix it and leave off the quotes
<pleia2> always awkward here though, since it says "We" all over the place, and We is not us, it's them :)
<pleia2> anyway, we can let the fixes stand
<PaulW2U> I think those that do editorial review look at what they see differently depending on their involvement in the process up to that point ;)
<PaulW2U> Ok, won't change anything.
<pleia2> indeed, I'm actually surprised to see Jim jump back in
<PaulW2U> It's been a while
<pleia2> I can reach out to him if there are issuse with his editing style, in this case I'm just inclined to say it's fine
<ahoneybun> pleia2: did you change the link to my blog on the uwn?
<pleia2> ahoneybun: no, did it need to be changed?
<PaulW2U> Certainly different to mine but I've recently found that I've been adding commas in *his* style  ;)
<ahoneybun> I can't find it at all
<ahoneybun> I might have a new one or something
<pleia2> ahoneybun: "SELF Day 1: Ubuntu" is under LoCo News
<pleia2> PaulW2U: if you do find you're butting heads with another editor, I can kick off a friendly email dialog to firm up some styling questions, just let me know
<ahoneybun> I don't see anything
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue421#LoCo_News
<ahoneybun> Oh the links are shooting me to 422
<pleia2> what links? we haven't released yet
<ahoneybun> The top link in the channel
<pleia2> the google doc is prepped for issues 422, that's done sunday night each week when we move everything to the wiki
<ahoneybun> http://usefoss.com/index.php/2015/06/13/self-day-1-ubuntu/
<ahoneybun> I just got the domain and moved things over
<pleia2> ah, so you want us to use that link, not the one you've linked on planet.ubuntu.com?
<ahoneybun> Well the content is still on the old one so it does not matter atm
<pleia2> updated on wiki
<ahoneybun> Oh ok
<pleia2> well, we want the link to work when people click on it in the future :)
<pleia2> so if the old one is going away, we should use the new one
<ahoneybun> I need to update the planet once I get home
<ahoneybun> Though I can't imagine I'll have amazing things to share till akademy
<ahoneybun> Other then the move to RST for the docs
<PaulW2U> pleia2: Ok, then I'm done with #421. Now working on #422 ;)
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thanks \o/
<ahoneybun> \o/
 * ahoneybun loves his new bouncer
<ahoneybun> OTA 4 was pushed out for Phones
<ahoneybun> http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ota/ota-4.changelog
<pleia2> ahoneybun: hm, that doesn't have any dates or anything, was it announced somewhere?
<ahoneybun> I just got the email
<ahoneybun> Let me see the ML
<pleia2> ah, u-phone mailing list
<pleia2> if you want to grab the direct link to the mailing list announcement, you can add it to the google doc under Ubuntu Phone News :)
<ahoneybun> K
<pleia2> thanks
<ahoneybun> The current article or next weeks?
<ahoneybun> pleia2: is that good?
<pleia2> the google doc, not the wiki
<pleia2> yep, that's fine
<ahoneybun> Yay
<pleia2> thanks :)
<ahoneybun> Np
<pleia2> releasing is still on my radar, work is keeping me swamped today
#ubuntu-news 2015-06-16
<Unit193> (Still checks out.)
<pleia2> thank you
<pleia2> alright, finally getting around to publishing
<pleia2> wow, I am totally operating in slow motion tonight
<pleia2> I think I got everything, hopefully didn't mess anything up, as I'm tired
<Unit193> \o/
<Unit193> ~11:30 here.
<pleia2> only 8:30 here, but long day
<pleia2> following a short weekend ;)
#ubuntu-news 2015-06-17
<pleia2> "Vacant Developer Membership Board seat: Call for nominations" hasn't gotten through the u-d-announce moderation queue yet, once it lands I'll try to remember to post it to fridge :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-06-18
<PaulW2U> ahoneybun: I've added your podcast to the "Featured Audio and Video" section of the prep doc
<ahoneybun> :) thanks PaulW2U
<pleia2> so nice to see phone weekly updates and desktop meeting minutes landing on the news team list now so we don't miss them <3
#ubuntu-news 2015-06-19
<pleia2> slow news week
<PaulW2U> Just added a few links to the prep doc but yes not much to report on this week
<pleia2> adding belkinsa's latest interview to the fridge
<pleia2> (no cross-posting to fridge, since her blog post is already there)
<pleia2> err s/fridge/planet
<pleia2> jose: I'm out for the weekend, if you don't get to sunday stuff (stats, move over to wiki) on sunday, I'll do it monday morning
<pleia2> already sent off the document to the summary writers
<jose> pleia2: don't worry, I'll take care of it :)
<jose> you enjoy your time off
<pleia2> thanks <3
<pleia2> much needed :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-06-20
<KcoreApesta> i have a problemm with kcore file in ubuntu... is too large and can't reduce, you have any idea over reduce this file
#ubuntu-news 2015-06-21
 * PaulW2U counts summaries - 11 to do
#ubuntu-news 2016-06-20
<pleia2> no summaries have been written :(
<pleia2> if anyone is around tonight, I'd appreciate the help
<pleia2> I am too tired to write tonight, will have to work on them in the AM
<pleia2> still no summaries, is anyone around today to help out?
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue470
<pleia2> I ended up writing all the summaries myself, so I could really use editorial review by other people before I publish
<Unit193> Looks good.
<pleia2> ty
<pleia2> tsimonq2: have a few minutes to do review of this week's newsletter? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue470
<pleia2> I wrote all the summaries, so I need someone else to review
<tsimonq2> sure pleia2
<pleia2> thank you! :)
<tsimonq2> is it just me or does this sound weird? "Benjamin Zeller and Zoltán Balogh announce the availability of and put out a call for testers for the new version of the Ubuntu Software Development Kit (SDK) Integrated Development Environment (IDE)."
<tsimonq2> just the "availability of and put out a call for"
 * pleia2 shrugs
<pleia2> I wrote it, so I think it sounds fine :)
<pleia2> it's fine to change if you can find a better way of wording it
<tsimonq2> nope :)
<pleia2> hehe
 * tsimonq2 adds Oxford comma :P
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> I don't use them unless they are needed for clarity ;) but edit away
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> ugh...wiki login speeds :(
<pleia2> yeah :(
<tsimonq2> 500! :(
<pleia2> sometimes it saves anyway, want to pull it up in another tab?
<tsimonq2> nope :(
<pleia2> grumble
<pleia2> oh yay, PaulW2U chipped in too :D <3
<tsimonq2> 502 :(
<tsimonq2> yay it actually worked! \o/
<pleia2> phew :)
<pleia2> thanks for your help, I'm much more confident about releasing now
<tsimonq2> pleia2: can I add https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2016/06/being-among-the-first-in-a-new-community/ ? Sorry for the last minute link, I'll write the summary if you allow it to be added, but it really ties nicely with http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/06/17/week-3-snappy-playpen/
<tsimonq2> otherwise, lgtm
<pleia2> tsimonq2: date aside, I think it's better to put it in the next newsletter, that way the news about snappy playpen is put in front of readers multiple times
<tsimonq2> pleia2: alright, that's fine :)
<pleia2> and we already have the post announcing the sprint tomorrow, so that's covered
<pleia2> thanks for keeping an eye on planet though
#ubuntu-news 2016-06-21
<pleia2> publishing now
<pleia2> tsimonq2: btw, feel free to add that to the doc for issue 471 :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: alright :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: need help publishing?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: want to do fridge and forums?
<pleia2> I can upload the docs so you can just copy
<tsimonq2> sure :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: http://princessleia.com/temp/470/
<tsimonq2> thanks :)
<pleia2> thank you!
<tsimonq2> Fridge published
<tsimonq2> Forums published
<pleia2> wiki, social media and emails all done
<pleia2> I think we're good
<tsimonq2> \o/
<pleia2> tsimonq2: want to make that forum thread sticky?
<tsimonq2> ah yes sorry :)
<tsimonq2> stuck! \o/
<pleia2> looks good :) thanks
<tsimonq2> pleia2: you forgot something, it's really trivial so I'll do it quick :P
<pleia2> what is it?
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 470 for the week June 13 - 19, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue470
<tsimonq2> *ahem*
<tsimonq2> :)
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> thanks :)
<tsimonq2> :P
#ubuntu-news 2016-06-24
<pleia2> sent issue off to summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2017-06-20
<tsimonq2> 2 week issue. No energy tonight.
#ubuntu-news 2017-06-23
<guiverc_t> plan [lw=4]+8, cano[8]+3, blog[15+1+2]+10+1, etc - not small; [lw=last.week]; some marked with queries such as drop/newsworthy etc.
<guiverc_t> as usual will review sat.morn (adding ones not yet visible/posted etc & re-scan my copious-confusing notes to decide drop etc)
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: gracias
<guiverc_t> :)
<guiverc> just saw this (was updated)  & would like to include  http://goinglinux.com/articles/UbuntuMATEBook_en.htm  which has a ~"ubuntu mate - a guide for computer users upgrading from windoze & osx - larry bushey"  -- include??  (btw summary email sent ~25?mins ago)
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-18
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Install Deepin Desktop Environment on Ubuntu 18.04 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132461 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: It’s Official: Total War: WARHAMMER II is Coming to Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132492 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linspire 8 Enters Development Based on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, Freespire 3.0.9 Is Out @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linspire-8-enters-development-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts-freespire-3-0-9-is-out-521605.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Gentoo-Based Porteus Kiosk 4.7 Brings More Mitigations Against Spectre Flaws @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gentoo-based-porteus-kiosk-4-7-brings-more-mitigations-against-spectre-flaws-521606.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: HackUp is a Desktop Hacker News Client for Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132563 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Wild_Man> hello krytarik, where we at with publishing?
<Wild_Man> hi Bashing-om
<krytarik> Hi Wild_Man.  Quite surprisingly almost done - only Bashing-om used the wrong sender address for the latter two emails. :P
<krytarik> And still fumbling with the forums too I guess.
<Wild_Man> Okay, I will wait and see then
<Wild_Man> I am going to work while he tries to publish to the forum but I will keep an eye on my laptop
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Gonna try again .. - was not aware that there was a propr procedure that had to be done .
<Wild_Man> like what Bashing-om ?
<Wild_Man> file to large?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: got me ! ./. I do not know .. getting " Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing." as well as more .
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: should I back all the way back out of the forum and try again ?
<Wild_Man> to large, remove a section of the updates then post it and edit right away the updates back in
<Wild_Man> No
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 532 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/06/18/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-532/
<Wild_Man> Post the letter with a section of the updates removed then edit and add them back in and click save
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: K .. will do
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, just be careful when you add the updates that you remove back in that they are correct it
<Bashing-om> ues .. removed one section .. still not able to post " Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing." pull another section ?
<Wild_Man> yes
<Bashing-om> K
<Bashing-om> workie ! adding back att .
<Wild_Man> Okay
<Bashing-om> And done :)
<Wild_Man> Cool, good job!
<Bashing-om> For someone who does not know what they are doing ... yeah Good Job Bashing-om :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, it will get easier, if it was not for the security issue it would be very simple
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Just learning what to expect when and where :) .. proceeding next to editing the go-to links.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Benjamin Mako Hill: Honey Buckets @ https://mako.cc/copyrighteous/honey-buckets
<Bashing-om> Think now all that is left to-do is clear out Gdocs for the next issue . I do that next up .. A pause now for the cause .
<Bashing-om> OK now go to work on issue 533 .
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-19
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 532 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/06/18/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-532/ (by krytarik)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: Freexian’s report about Debian Long Term Support, May 2018 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2018/06/19/freexians-report-about-debian-long-term-support-may-2018/
<aaasdf> JOIN
<aaasdf> HELP
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.13 Desktop Environment Gets First Point Release, over 20 Bugs Fixed @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-13-desktop-environment-gets-first-point-release-over-20-bugs-fixed-521625.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: June 19 Has Been Declared National FreeBSD Day, Happy 25th Anniversary FreeBSD! @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/june-19-has-been-declared-national-freebsd-day-happy-25th-anniversary-freebsd-521627.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: SparkyLinux 5.4 GameOver, Multimedia, and Rescue Special Editions Are Out Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/sparkylinux-5-4-gameover-multimedia-and-rescue-special-editions-are-out-now-521628.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Benjamin Mako Hill: How markets coopted free software’s most powerful weapon (LibrePlanet 2018 Key... @ https://mako.cc/copyrighteous/libreplanet-2018-keynote
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: First Ubuntu Touch OTA-4 Release Candidate Based on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Is Here @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/first-ubuntu-touch-ota-4-release-candidate-based-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts-is-here-521632.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Android-x86 Project Now Lets You Install Android 8.1 Oreo on Your PC @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/android-x86-project-now-lets-you-install-android-8-1-oreo-on-your-pc-521633.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian GNU/Linux 10 "Buster" Installer Updated with Linux Kernel 4.16 Support @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-gnu-linux-10-buster-installer-updated-with-linux-kernel-4-16-support-521631.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-20
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Plans for DebCamp18 @ https://jonathancarter.org/2018/06/20/plans-for-debcamp18/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6.10 Adds Retpoline Mitigations for Spectre & Meltdown @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/red-hat-enterprise-linux-6-10-adds-retpoline-mitigations-for-spectre-meltdown-521644.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: A macOS Mojave Inspired GTK Theme Appears @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132589 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: CentOS Atomic Host 7.5 Released for Those Who Want to Run Linux Containers @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/centos-atomic-host-7-5-released-for-those-who-want-to-run-linux-containers-521649.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Pros vs Joes CTF: The Evolution of Blue Teams @ https://systemoverlord.com/2018/06/19/pros-vs-joes-ctf-the-evolution-of-blue-teams.html
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-21
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Intel’s 7th Gen NUCs Are Now “Ubuntu Certified” @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132607 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E15 – Fifteen Minutes - Ubuntu Podcast @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/06/21/s11e15-fifteen-minutes/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu Suru Icon Theme Now Covers More Filetypes @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132608 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Is Now Certified on Intel's NUC Mini PCs and IoT Boards @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-is-now-certified-on-intel-s-nuc-mini-pcs-and-iot-boards-521663.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Flatpak 1.0 Linux Application Sandboxing & Distribution Framework Is Almost Here @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/flatpak-1-0-linux-application-sandboxing-distribution-framework-is-almost-here-521665.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.30 Desktop Environment Gets New Milestone, Beta Expected on August 1 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-30-desktop-environment-gets-new-milestone-beta-expected-on-august-1-521666.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: PulseAudio 12 Open-Source Sound System Released with AirPlay, A2DP Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/apple-releases-pulseaudio-12-open-source-sound-system-with-airplay-improvements-521668.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Releases AMD Microcode Update for All Ubuntu Users to Fix Spectre V2 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-amd-microcode-update-for-all-ubuntu-users-to-fix-spectre-v2-521669.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-22
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GNOME Web Browser is Adding a Reader Mode @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132583 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.0 Is Now Ready for Mainstream Users and Enterprise Deployments @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-0-is-now-ready-for-mainstream-users-and-enterprise-deployments-521680.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Turok Remastered Roars on to Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132645 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Peppermint 9 Officially Released Based on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/peppermint-9-officially-released-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts-here-s-what-s-new-521683.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Fedora Atomic Host to Become Fedora CoreOS After Red Hat's Acquisition of CoreOS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/fedora-atomic-host-to-become-fedora-coreos-after-red-hat-s-acquisition-of-coreos-521684.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu Is Used All over the World, Reveal Initial Ubuntu 18.04 Desktop Metrics @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-is-used-all-over-the-world-reveal-initial-ubuntu-18-04-desktop-metrics-521685.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Wild_Man> Hello krytarik, are you ready for me to send the summary writers email?
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Yuup!
<Wild_Man> Sent
<krytarik> Thanks.
<Wild_Man> Your welcome!
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Benjamin Mako Hill: I’m a maker, baby @ https://mako.cc/copyrighteous/im-a-maker-baby
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-23
<Bashing-om> I gonna jump in the rain locker .. then give Chris a hand with the summaries.
<guiverc> i've taken a break (a little sore); will likely return later...
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Average Ubuntu Install Takes 18 Minutes (And Other Stats) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132644 (by Joey Sneddon)
<guiverc> fyi:  re-entered doc & appears all summaries written
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-24
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: On Deep Work @ https://systemoverlord.com/2018/06/24/on-deep-work.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Costales: Podcast Ubuntu y otras hierbas S02E08: Ubuntu 18.04 @ http://thinkonbytes.blogspot.com/2018/06/podcast-ubuntu-y-otras-hierbas-s02e08.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Marcos Costales))
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: All set to bed UWN533 :)
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-17
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 36 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-36/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Bryan Quigley: Hack Computer review @ https://bryanquigley.com/posts/libre-software/hack-computer-review.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: So That Happened... @ http://coyote.works//posts/TryAgain/
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om it is late here and it has been a long day but the wiki looks good, I did a quick read through only
<guiverc> Wild_Man, I'll tell him if/when I see him, I believe he's installing 19.10 (to see how it goes with his nvidia..)  I'm reading it myself
<guiverc> (tell him if you're gone & not around is what I meant)
<Wild_Man> guiverc, thanks
<guiverc> KDE (esp. plasma 5.16) does dominate the issue..
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Use Xournal++ to Take Handwritten Notes or Annotate PDFs on Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144541 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Slimbook’s New All-in-One Linux PC Looks Pretty …Familiar @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144611 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #135 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-135/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: How to run LXD containers in WSL2 @ https://blog.simos.info/how-to-run-lxd-containers-in-wsl2/
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" - target time 20:00 GMT to push.
<Bashing-om> Heads up - I got a " Character in 'H' format wrapped in unpack at fridge/publish-uwn-fridge.pl line 77." As it is for the Fridge I am going to proceed to publish as nornal for me.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away .. doing the forum post next.
<Bashing-om> Forum post done :) doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> Re-directs also done, Pending is the social medias - be aware the Fridge script is hiccup'n about line 77.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I get the same error when I ran the script, as far as I can tell the content looks okay
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Kinda covered up with other things .. or I would see what the line 77 was all about.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, that is okay, I am to tired and busy to look into it, but I can try preview it in the fridge and see how it looks in a few minutes
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, guiverc2 this link just goes to the top of the page"Ubucon Portugal 2019 – Rescaldo" I do not know how to fix it
<Wild_Man> That may be what the error is about
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Most likely then a broken link. Chris knows how to fix that.
<Wild_Man> This one is broken as well Evolving KDE – Let’s set some new goals for KDE
<guiverc2> open wiki page, top right is contents with links to jump to that section; copy/paste that link into fridge doc is easiest by far
<Wild_Man> guiverc2, do I copy it to the fridge doc in my text editor then paste the whole page into the fridge again or is there a wasy way to just delete and copy the new link in its place
<guiverc2> straight into the fridge editor; if everything - i go back to text editor only if fridge-version has gone weird (or i've become confused)
<guiverc2> Wild_Man, if you click on a link you should see a pencil type symbol that lets you edit the url
<Wild_Man> guiverc2, when I edit it, it reverts back to the link that goes to the top of the page
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc2 Yhe common thing there is the '-'. I guess the parser does not like hyphens.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, you mean that is why the script is failing?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Just my thoughts.. guiverc2 will know the better.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I got the first one fixed now on to the second
<Wild_Man> All links are now working correctly, guiverc2 you want to be the 2nd?
<guiverc2> looks great Wild_Man  (I'm not checking links); 2nd
<Wild_Man> guiverc2, I checked the links three times, after I corrected the two links I had two that went to the same place on the wiki
<guiverc2> it'll be great Wild_Man ..
<Wild_Man> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/06/17/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-583/
<guiverc2> it's percect Wild_Man, well done!
<Wild_Man> Thanks guiverc2 and for your valuable help
<guiverc2> i didn't see you later Bashing-om yesterday , but I did do read thru yesterday
 * Bashing-om is chopped liver ?
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: :) seen when I read the backlog :) 19.10 installed - but had to re-do from a gparted wipe of the partition - and nvidia driver installed with no issues :)
<guiverc2> :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: 19.10 xubuntu is some kind of slick :)
<guiverc2> i'm mainly using lubuntu these days, but yeah I do love Xubuntu/XFCE
<Wild_Man> All done with social media as well
<guiverc2> thanks Wild_Man , they'd completely slipped my mind
<Wild_Man> You're welcome guiverc2
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Time now to wipe Gdoc and set to UWN584 ?
<Wild_Man> yes
<Bashing-om> doing ^
<Bashing-om> And guiverc2 Is starting UWN584 :P
<guiverc2> tried to, couldn't find lists.ubuntu.com link..
<Bashing-om> Oh I got it .. hanf on one :) guiverc2
<guiverc2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2019-June/040740.html
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: found: ^^ https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2019-June/040737.html .
<guiverc2> yep better, thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 583 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/06/17/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-583/
<Bashing-om> \o/ Well done gang :P
<guiverc2> \o/  :)
<Wild_Man> Indeed Bashing-om
<Wild_Man> :0
<Wild_Man> :)
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-18
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Santiago Zarate: Permission denied for hugepages in QEMU without libvirt @ https://foursixnine.io/blog/2019/06/18/Permission-denied-for-hugepages-in-QEMU-without-libvirt.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux App Updates: Fondo, Foliate, and Shotcut Video Editor @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144657 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu is Dropping All 32-bit Support Going Forward @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144699 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Your first robotic arm with Ubuntu Core, coming from Niryo @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/18/your-first-robotic-arm-with-ubuntu-core-coming-from-niryo/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Elizabeth K. Joseph: Building a PPA for s390x @ https://princessleia.com/journal/2019/06/building-a-ppa-for-s390x/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Protected: Kubernetes on Windows @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/18/kubernetes-on-windows/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 583 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/06/17/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-583/ (by wildmanne39)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Will Drop Support for 32-bit Architectures in Future Ubuntu Releases @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-will-drop-support-for-32-bit-architectures-in-future-ubuntu-releases-526439.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Outs Important Linux Kernel Security Update for All Ubuntu Releases @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-important-linux-kernel-security-update-for-all-ubuntu-releases-526440.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Arc Menu Now Lets You Pin Your Fave Apps in the Sidebar @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144645 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: OpenMandriva Linux 4.0 Operating System Officially Released, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/openmandriva-linux-4-0-operating-system-officially-released-here-s-what-s-new-526441.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<guiverc2> someone may have posted this whilst I slept, but https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-June/000245.html
<guiverc2> "i386 architecture will be dropped starting with eoan (Ubuntu 19.10)"
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: Nope . better that than tge softpedia article.
<Unit193> Not unexpected, but perhaps a bit unfortunate.
<Bashing-om> Unit193: While yes, there is a lot of moaning - they should have spoke up when they had the chance :(
<Unit193> Bashing-om: Some did.
<Bashing-om> Yeah - some - Just not enough to stem the tide.
<Unit193> So, "They should have spoken up" is not the right response. :P
<Bashing-om> guilty as charged :(
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-19
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Fresh snaps for May 2019 @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/19/fresh-snaps-for-may-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.16 Desktop Environment Gets First Point Release, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-16-desktop-environment-gets-first-point-release-update-now-526455.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Mint Vs Windows 10 Speed Test [Infographic] @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144643 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Kubernetes on Windows @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/19/canonical-design-blog-protected-kubernetes-on-windows/ (by nospam@nospam.com (Canonical Design Team))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Kubernetes 1.15 now available from Canonical @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/19/kubernetes-1-15-now-available-from-canonical/
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-20
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Parallel installs – test and run multiple instances of snaps @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/20/parallel-installs-test-and-run-multiple-instances-of-snaps/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Vanilla Framework 2.0 upgrade guide @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/20/vanilla-framework-2-0-upgrade-guide/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Outs New Linux Kernel Live Patch for Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and 16.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-new-linux-kernel-live-patch-for-ubuntu-18-04-lts-and-16-04-lts-526466.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Snappy now lets you install multiple versions of the same Snap app @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144931 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Security-Oriented Alpine Linux Receives Serial & Ethernet Support for ARM Boards @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/security-oriented-alpine-linux-receives-serial-ethernet-support-for-arm-boards-526468.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: A Quick Look at GNOME Shell 3.34 Theme Improvements @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144829 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E11 – 1942 @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/06/20/s12e11-1942/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian's Intel MDS Mitigations Are Available for Sandy Bridge Server/Core-X CPUs @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-s-intel-mds-mitigations-are-available-for-sandy-bridge-server-core-x-cpus-526469.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Wayfire Brings Compiz Bling to Wayland @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144925 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Kubernetes on Mac: how to set up @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/20/kubernetes-on-mac-how-to-set-up/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Pinebook Pro, the $199 Linux Laptop, Gets Keyboard & Bluetooth Spec Bumps @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144979 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-21
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Tauon Music Box is a Lightweight Music Player for Linux (And Windows) @ http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=127263 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: CentOS 7 and RHEL 7 Get Important Linux Kernel Update to Patch SACK Panic Flaws @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/centos-7-and-rhel-7-get-important-linux-kernel-update-to-patch-sack-panic-flaws-526486.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: Plasma Vision @ https://jriddell.org/2019/06/21/plasma-vision/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME Asia Summit 2019 Announced for GNOME 3.36 "Gresik" Desktop in Indonesia @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-asia-summit-2019-announced-for-gnome-3-34-gresik-desktop-in-indonesia-526487.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu Linux Gets Intel MDS Mitigations for Intel Sandy Bridge CPUs, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-linux-gets-intel-mds-mitigations-for-intel-sandy-bridge-cpus-update-now-526488.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: ROS 2 Command Line Interface @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/21/ros-2-command-line-interface/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: You Can Now Buy Linux Notebooks Powered by Zorin OS from Star Labs @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/you-can-now-buy-linux-notebooks-powered-by-zorin-os-from-star-labs-526489.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Wild_Man> how's everything Bashing-om?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: A bit dis-concerting presently, A lot on my plate and none getting done :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I know that feeling, do you need a little help with uwn?
<Wild_Man> I am tired but will try my best
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: UWN: what is left - If guiverc does not feel up to it - I can finish up tomorrow and make any finals.
<Wild_Man> Summaries is what is left?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yeah, best I recall here is but 3 yet to do .
<Wild_Man> Okay
<Bashing-om> here/there*
<Wild_Man> I knew what you meant
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Now though be a good time to proof it and add comments on what we have done thus far :P
<Wild_Man> Okay, I will take a look
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-22
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I will finish looking later I have to be away a bit
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :D .. no hurry - we got all this day and tomorrow :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, have a look at the following link when you have a minute please https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Trying-GOG-Games-64-bit-Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> looking;
<Wild_Man> guiverc, please look also ^^^ Thought about including it?
<Bashing-om> Mu thoughts: too soon to poke at a hornet's nest and I want to avoid bad publistity. https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/results-of-testing-games-on-64-bit-only-eoan-19-10/11353/6 , Let's wait and see what develops ?
<Wild_Man> Yeah probably best
<Wild_Man> I have read through the complete gdoc I have made all the suggestions that i have at this time
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I followed through on 2 of your suggestions.
<Wild_Man> Okay, thanks Bashing-om
<Wild_Man> I was planning to be out of town this weekend but my wife wanted me to stay home with her and she is sleeping so I had some time
<Bashing-om> guiver_d: Wait about the 32 bit gamming publishing?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, you talking about waiting about even the ones you have in gdoc already or just the link I posted above?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Just the link above .. there will be changes in how we deal with 32 bits apps, I see no pont in scare mongerring at this point in time,
<Wild_Man> That is what I thought, just checking
<Bashing-om> FUD we do want to avoid !
<guiver_d> sorry Bashing-om , don't understand 32bit gaming question  (or is about my own questionable summary?)
<Bashing-om> guiver_d: About the GOG-Games-64-bit-Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> article I say we say mithing, But what think you ?
<Bashing-om> nothing*
<guiver_d> okay - hold on (i hadn't looked above an isp ip address reset)
<Bashing-om> guiver_d: Our discussion : https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Trying-GOG-Games-64-bit-Ubuntu - I see it as oremature .. and raising FUD, I want to pass on commenting in UWN,
<Bashing-om> premature*
<guiver_d> yeah I saw popey's post on hub this morning; it's covered in the " Wine Developers Appear Quite Apprehensive About Ubuntu's Plans To Drop 32-Bit Support" indirectly anyway
<guiver_d> i don't have any need to include it myself (phoronix post 21-jun 03:28)
<Bashing-om> guiver_d: I had some reservations about "Wine Developers Appear Quite Apprehensive" also, but thought to talk to yall about including it.
<guiver_d> s/don't have/don't see/ ^
<guiver_d> read my summary (which I think is accurate) and you may want to remove..  i flagged via comments; Wild_Man agreed
<Bashing-om> looking :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I see about ""Wine Developers Appear" tomorrow when my mind is more receptive. Pretty well burnt out by now :(
<guiverc> understandable... & not a problem...
<Bashing-om> guiverc: As they say - no step for a stepper - tomorrow :)
<guiverc> achernok posted in #ubuntu-discuss - https://mobile.twitter.com/Plagman2/status/1142262103106973698  (steam dropping ubuntu 19.10 support)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Costales: Podcast Ubuntu y otras hierbas S03E06: Huawei y Android; IoT ¿más intrusión en los hogares... @ https://costalesmarcos.blogspot.com/2019/06/podcast-ubuntu-y-otras-hierbas-s03e06.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Costales))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Steam Announces that it’s Dropping Support for Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=145003 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Caught up on Gdoc, Wild_Man; have you any added comments to make ?
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-23
<Bashing-om> rebooting for 19.10 update - back in a bit.
<Wild_Man> Looking
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, ^^
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I made one more comment and I resolved one
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Looking :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Is Ubuntu NOT Dropping 32-bit App Support After All? @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=145284 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Microsoft Makes It Easier for Folks to Try the Linux-Inspired Windows Terminal @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=145311 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Would Steam Dropping Ubuntu Support Make You Switch Distro? [Poll] @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=145278 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN584 up for proofreading and acceptance.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: I am running Steam/Wine on Ubuntu 19.10 (no 32-bit on the host) @ https://blog.simos.info/i-am-running-steam-wine-on-ubuntu-19-10-no-32-bit-on-the-host/
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-15
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linus Torvalds Announces Massive Linux Kernel 5.8 Update @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linus-torvalds-announces-massive-linux-kernel-5-8-update-530256.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Private CA with X.509 Name Constraints @ https://systemoverlord.com/2020/06/14/private-ca-with-x-509-name-constraints.html
<guiverc> belated Bashing-om, but minor edit (s/date/dates/ in last KDE article in blogo); noted in gdoc
 * guiverc knows Bashing-om isn't here... noted for log should Bashing-om check there
<guiverc> only comment, otherwise looks good :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Entangle 3.0 Released, Improves Tethered DSLR Shooting on Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=184386 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: OVHcloud drives flash storage strategy with LXD @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ovhcloud-drives-flash-storage-strategy-with-lxd
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: OpenUK Future Leaders Online Talk on Friday @ https://jriddell.org/2020/06/15/openuk-future-leaders-online-talk-on-friday/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: KDE Applications Release Meta-data @ https://jriddell.org/2020/06/15/kde-applications-release-meta-data/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Marcin Juszkiewicz: OpenDev CI speed-up for AArch64 @ https://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2020/06/15/opendev-ci-speed-up-for-aarch64/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: New PinePhone Community Edition is Preloaded with postmarketOS and Phosh @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=184419 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: Pulling "WIP" - noted the edit: time to push 20:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> UWN: ubuntu-news@lists is away - doing the Forum post next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Forum post done - update sections abridged for excess. Doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: re-directs done - pending is the social media postings. Wildman is out of pocket this day.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Blank Folder (Small Things that Bug Me in Ubuntu) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=184480 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Away for a spell.
<guiverc> grrr my chromium has lost everything again...   but I can push #635 to fridge on firefox Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Life's little problems - Hope you have backups :D
<guiverc> not worth backing up... just inconvenient ... push #635 to fridge?  (ready for me to push 'publish')
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup push - no issues known :)
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/06/15/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-635/
<guiverc> tweeted too  (via firefox again)
<Bashing-om> Fridge: Looks good and spot check - checks good too :D
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wild_Man Clear Gdoc now ?
<guiverc> yep.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Anything on the Gdoc you want to look at - before I wipe ?
<Bashing-om> ^^ never mind wildman left - wiping Gdoc ATT.
<guiverc> posted on fb too
<Bashing-om> UWN: We do issue 636 :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 635 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/06/15/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-635/
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-16
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Is Ubuntu an enterprise Linux distribution? @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/is-ubuntu-an-enterprise-linux-distribution
<Unit193> Nah, but RedHat is.
<guiverc> I very much suspect Canonical would disgree
<paulw2> hi news letter people, took a look at the latest issue after many months of not doing so
<paulw2> "Upcoming Meetings and Events" looks a little odd. Which time zone do those times refer to?
<paulw2> Some of those meetings definitely don't take place any longer and the time for the Desktop meeting is wrong assuming UTC times.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: The Ubuntu Appliance portfolio @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/the-ubuntu-appliance-portfolio
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Didier Roche: ZFS focus on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS: ZSys dataset layout @ https://didrocks.fr/2020/06/16/zfs-focus-on-ubuntu-20.04-lts-zsys-dataset-layout/
<Bashing-om> paulw2: Welcome back !! - IRT "[10:23] <paulw2> "Upcoming Meetings and Events" looks a little odd. Which time zone do those times refer to?" that is a direct paste from the Fridge calendar. I do not know how we could change.
<paulw2> Hi Bashing-om: well there is no Community Council or Membership board at the moment so the meetings don't take place and haven't for some time
<paulw2> Also the Desktop team is at 13:30 UTC, 1430 UTC in Winter
<paulw2> I'm afraid the Fridge calendar needs an update  :(
<Bashing-om> paulw2: Uh Huh - I do not recall who maintains the calander, that we need to advise to change. In the meantime we can only use what we have.
<paulw2> Back in my day it was jose (I think)
<Bashing-om> paulw2: the times: "The calendar below is in GMT (no daylight savings)." - still trying to find out the maintainer.
<Bashing-om> paulw2: "Fridge/Calendar (last edited 2020-04-24 17:45:51 by brian-murray)".
<paulw2> I doubt that it's him although he may have had access to correct a specific entry
<Bashing-om> paulw2: Sounds reasonable. Wildman had access to the Fridge, when he comes on I will ask him to see what he can find out.
<paulw2> Yeah, I think only someone in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fridge group can edit/update
<Bashing-om> paulw2: Howabout we add a note to "Upcoming Meetings and Events" that all times are GMT ? Sounds like a good thing to do.
<paulw2> Good idea although I think UTC is *more* correct these days
<paulw2> Someone should probably contact all the teams to confirm current times
<paulw2> Anyway I'm not back. Just passing through. :)
<Bashing-om> paulw2: Likely UTC is the more - however the Fridge notation is GMT.
<paulw2> Yes, I saw that
<Bashing-om> Going back now to working Gdoc - get it up to date :D
<krytarik> paulw2, Bashing-om: Access to the Fridge calendar unfortunately isn't determined by who is on the ~ubuntu-fridge team, but who's Google address got added manually to it - and I don't think any of the current UWN/Fridge contributors got that, but pleia2 and tsimonq2 both might.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: k - not really our worry - just we do need to advise the powers that be of the inaccuracy ?
<krytarik> Who do mean by that really?  Those who can edit the calendar, or those whom the dates pertain to?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Those who maintain the calendar.
<krytarik> But yeah, generally we rely on the teams that the dates pertain to, to notify us of any changes..
<krytarik> Of course, and as indicated by who was the last editor, ideally some member(s) of the affected teams should be added as editors to the calendar and so be responsible to keep it updated themselves.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Getting the Fridge accurate maybe a real pain :(
<krytarik> Well, if people don't feel responsible to get the correct meeting dates floating around, then I'd be just as well fine with dropping the use of the calendar entirely.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Well that is an option I had not considered - we do not want to be quilty of passing bad info.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: If you are up to it, then you could try and contact the teams that still exist and ask if there are any updates - quite a few of them should have their own IRC channel.  And the teams that we can somehow confirm that they don't exist anymore or are stale for a long time, well of those we could simply drop any calendar entries of course.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Will be a learning experience but sure I can see what I am able to do.
<krytarik> I mean, take your time, no hurry, etc..
<Bashing-om> krytarik: There are 12 regualr teams that contribute to the Fridge calander. Will be a while to see what the state of the teams are presently.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 635 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/06/15/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-635/ (by guiverc)
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-17
<pleia2> happy to add whomever to the fridge calendar, just lmk your google accounts
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: The Latest VLC Media Player Update Comes with a Critical Security Fix @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/the-latest-vlc-media-player-update-comes-with-a-critical-security-fix-530285.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
 * paulw2 looks at back log feeling happy that UWN will better reflect upcoming meetings in future
<paulw2> Bashing-om: krytarik: actually I was wrong about the Ubuntu Membership Board but it only has around a third of it's normal number as the CC isn't around to appoint new members to the board 😞
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: ROS 2 Foxy Fitzroy and its Enhanced Security Monitoring @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ros-2-foxy-fitzroy-and-its-enhanced-security-monitoring
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Marcin Juszkiewicz: EBBR on RockPro64 @ https://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2020/06/17/ebbr-on-rockpro64/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: These Are the New Windows Subsystem for Linux Features Available for Testing @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/these-are-the-new-windows-subsystem-for-linux-features-available-for-testing-530290.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: Using ibus-typing-booster for predictive typing in Ubuntu 20.04 LTS @ https://blog.simos.info/using-ibus-typing-booster-for-predictive-typing-in-ubuntu-20-04-lts/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Microsoft Makes it Easier to Install WSL on Windows 10 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=184659 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Getting started with CUDA on Ubuntu on WSL 2 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/getting-started-with-cuda-on-ubuntu-on-wsl-2
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-18
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Change Snap App Theme on Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=184617 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S13E13 – Killing an albatross @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2020/06/18/s13e13-killing-an-albatross/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 94 – Peer por um tubo @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e94/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 94 – Peer por um tubo @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e94/
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-19
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Making the MAAS machine list fast with React @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/making-the-maas-machine-list-fast-with-react
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 79 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-79/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Didier Roche: ZFS focus on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS: ZSys properties on ZFS datasets @ https://didrocks.fr/2020/06/19/zfs-focus-on-ubuntu-20.04-lts-zsys-properties-on-zfs-datasets/
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-20
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Serge Hallyn: New library: libsubid @ https://s3hh.wordpress.com/2020/06/20/new-library-libsubid/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 95 – Os melhores Santos @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e95/
<Bashing-om> Gdoc: Caught up - with a few outstanding comments yet remaining - tomorrow is WIKI day :D
<Bashing-om> GDdoc ^ added Ep 95.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 95 – Os melhores Santos @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e95/
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-21
<Bashing-om> UWN636 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue636 :)
